# Does anyone know waht causes missed miscarriages



## worried

Does anyone know what can cause a missed miscarriage. I am desperate for a baby and had a missed miscarriage diagnosed at 9 weeks baby measuring 6 weeks and no heatbeat (my first preganancy). Second scan showed the same but the placenta had grown. Had to have a d & c last Thursday would love to try again but worried that I might not get preganat again and if I do it could happen again.

Also now that I have been doing lots of thinking I wonder about my hormone levels as periods light and cycle long (36 days roughly). I suppose I'm wondering if a missed can be hormonal or is the fact that placenta was still growing mean that hormones were OK. Hoping that this was a chromosomal fluke, I have been online but can find no definitive answer.

Sorry for the long post but no-one else to talk to. Hubby says I should just put it behind me!


----------



## buffycat

oh hun......i am so sorry for your loss....

i scoured the internet looking for reasons after my mc, though none gave me a reason. The only thing that i really learnt from all of this is that it is natures way - there may have been something wrong with the chromosome set-up or other issues that baby might have had too....mcs happen more often than people know about too

this is such a difficult time though.....everyone takes time to move on in different ways. There's no reason that you won't be able to get pregnant again, though if you are worried, go and talk to your gp.......

look after yourself though.....

:hugs:


----------



## funkym

Hiya...i'm so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs: I dont really know the answer to your question, have you had any tests done? I have had 2 missed m/cs and me and partner had blood tests and everything came back fine. Because you have had m/c doesnt necessially mean something is wrong. I'm here if you need someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## Freya

No rhyme or reason for missed m//c, just most likely chromosonal probs in early cell development. My GP was great at explaining to me that it was important for me to know there was nothing I could have done at all. It's only a year later that I realise this to be true. I tended to look back and think what I was doing at the time the bub stopped developing... 'was the bath to hot?', 'should I have had sex?', 'was I too tired but wouldn't rest?' yada yada..... I think most woman feel incredible guilt - easy to say but if you do..... you shouldn't!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

its just one of those things hun as heartbreaking as it is i dont think they are caused by anything specific nothing that you have done anyway its down to problems with chromosomal development. 

i went through the motions of guilt and there really isnt anything you can/could have done, i hope you have the love and support you need around you right now.

feel free to pm me if you want to talk

x


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs: I know its so annoying but theres just nothing that u coukd have done.


----------

